# Opinion on VSL3?



## SoxFan (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum, joined basically because I'm running out of options to try and figured some of you might have some advice that doctors just won't know/have.

Quick bit of background: I'm 28, started out with IBS-D as a child, diagnosed when I was 20. In my early 20's I really cleaned up my diet, started exercising 5 times a week, and was able to get off prescription meds and get my IBS-D under control. I was marginally fine (some issues, but nothing compared to what I'd lived with, some diarrhea once every couple months). Starting last year my BM changed from a healthy looking one once a day, to small pebble-looking ones 3-5 times/day that involve some straining; I had rare urges to actually defecate and if I didn't force myself to sit down and defecate, I could go a couple days at least without actually defecating. I've tried cutting out dairy, I cut out gluten, I've taken acacia/fibercon/flaxseed/etc..., I still exercise 5-7 times a week. At the moment I'm not dairy free (eat grass-fed kefir), started eating raw honey, fennel tea, and digestive enzymes a few months ago (not much change). The only fat I eat on a regular basis is vegetarian sources (raw olive oil, avocado, flax meal). Aside from ducolax, the one thing that helps sometimes is if I have 5-7 drinks in a night (I don't drink on a regular basis so that's once every few months) or eat a big portion of "cheat" foods (ice cream cake, burger, etc...), the next day I'll have a normal BM; those 2 options obviously aren't long term solutions. At my worst it gets to me looking like I'm pregnant in terms of the constipation/bloating, so I do get desperate on occasion and indulge in either a laxative or my cheat foods to get some relief. I'm also in med school so stress is a factor, but I've been seeing a therapist and that has helped immensely with dealing with stress (I had mild social anxiety that's improved a lot along with daily life stress).

Anyway, I was thinking of trying VSL3, has anyone had success with that for IBS-C? Any other ideas?


----------



## randomguy (Feb 23, 2011)

I've been wondering the same. I've been using Natren Trinity for around a year and noticed pretty good results, but seems to be wearing off.

Have contemplated an order on a couple of occasions, but quite expensive.

Can anyone comment on the effectiveness for C symptoms?


----------



## BentNBroken (Aug 31, 2013)

I would also be interested in hearing if any IBS-Cs respond to this. I've never heard of it but it looks like a solid product&#8230;

&#8230;though a major concern/question I have (based on tons of experience with other products that claim to help BOTH IBS C/D) is: would this just make me more constipated? Typically products that claim to help with BOTH C/D just constipate me more. 

There are actually several products I use/rotate that help me get by, but I've never found any in the way probiotics and/or digestive enzymes that did the trick for me (and I've used some top brands like Natren, Flora, and Enzymedica). Typically these types of products had no effect OR made things worse, but I'd definitely be willing to give them another shot if lots of IBS-Cs report success with one.


----------



## Gooby (May 11, 2013)

Yes, I have tried it, and it does work some, but in my opinion, it does not work any better than Kombucha, Kefir, and Kimchi. Those are a lot cheaper. You can find kombucha and kefir at your local grocery store-- kefir will be in the yogurt aisle, and kombucha will be in the refrigerated natural foods section. Kimchi can be found at almost any Chinese restaurant.

I think they help, but none of those work better than prune juice and magnesium vitamins.

If you want to really help increase your beneficial bacteria in your intestines, you need to feed them. They love acacia, dextrin, and inulin. You can find all of those cheaply in a fiber supplement at Walmart called "Equate Sugar Free Fiber Supplement, chewable tablets." They are about $8 for 90 chewable tablets. I take one of them each day then I drink a probiotic drink like Kombucha, or water kefir, or regular kefir, or I eat some kimchi.


----------

